# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Seika hotel vung tau  sieu khuyen mai "du xuân đón hè"

## seikahotelvungtau

SEI KA  HOTEL
OPENING  30 / 12 /2011
TƯNG BỪNG KHAI TRƯƠNG GIẢM ĐẾN 20% GIÁ PHÒNG
Opening Discount up to 20% Room Rates

Kính Gửi: Quý khách du lịch Vũng Tàu.
Trước tiên, Ban Quản Lý SeiKa Hotel  Vũng Tàu xin gửi tới Quý khách lời chúc sức khỏe, hạnh phúc và thành đạt. 
      SeiKa  Hotel  sở hữu vị trí thuận tiện, nằm ngay Ngã Tư Võ Thị Sáu và Hoàng Hoa Thám - thành phố Vũng Tàu, yên tĩnh, thơ mộng, thoáng mát mang phong cách Nhật Bản hiện đại  ngay tại Thành Phố Biển Vũng Tàu xinh đẹp Cách Bãi Sau (Thùy Vân) 07 phút đi bộ và là trung tâm dịch vụ du lịch sôi động nhất Vũng Tàu với các điểm tham quan: Đình Thắng Tam - Nơi Thờ Cá Ông, Ngôi Chùa Cổ Linh Sơn Cổ Tự, Đài liệt sỹ với Vòng Xoay lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, Khu du lịch Bầu Sen, Cao ốc Bầu Sen, Trung Tâm Biểu Diễn nghệ thuật Vũng Tàu, Trường đua chó, các nhà hàng, quán bar sôi động nhất Vũng Tàu. SeiKa Hotel là khách sạn 3 sao đạt chuẩn Quốc Tế  đầu tiên tại Vũng Tàu gồm khách sạn và Nhà hàng phục vụ ăn uống, phòng hội nghị, hội thảo, MIC.
Với  45 phòng được thiết kế trang nhã và sang trọng mang  đậm phong cách Nhật Bản Hiện Đại, tất cả các phòng đều có tầm nhìn Biển, Nhìn Thành Phố, Hồ Bầu Sen, Hướng Núi Hải Đăng, trong đó có Căn Hộ Cao Cấp cho thuê, phòng đơn, phòng đôi, Phòng gia đình.
Tất cả các phòng đều được trang bị đồng bộ với đầy đủ tiện nghi theo Phong Thủy và Văn Hóa Nhật Bản: Nội thất trang trí hoàn toàn bằng gỗ nhập khẩu: Tủ đựng đồ, bàn làm việc thư giãn, bàn trang điểm, Tranh trang trí,  Điều hòa không khí, Tivi màn hình phẳng 32 - 42  inch  LCD, DHF Truyền hình vệ tinh/Truyền hình cáp, Phòng Tắm đứng nóng lạnh, Tủ lạnh, Thang máy, Bình đun nước nóng, Internet wifi trong phòng , Máy sấy tóc, Cửa sổ, ban công, Điện thoại quốc tế, Điều hòa nhiệt độ, Internet wifi tại sản, Gara ôtô và các dịch vụ du lịch khác (Taxi, thuê xe máy, xe đạp đôi, vé tàu cánh ngầm, vé máy bay…)
Sei Ka Hotel  mang đến cho bạn và gia đình sự thoải mái và ân cần như chính ngôi nhà Bạn, chúng tôi cam kết xây dựng địa chỉ Du Lịch tin cậy Vũng Tàu để bạn và gia đình nghỉ dưỡng dài ngày ở Thành Phố Biển Vũng Tàu. 
Với mong muốn được hợp tác với Quý Khách, chúng tôi xin cung cấp giá dịch vụ lưu trú áp dụng cho Quý khách và Qúy Công Ty trong năm 2012 như sau:
BẢNG GIÁ PHÒNG
Giảm đến 20% giá phòng

 HẠNG PHÒNG 	SỐ LƯỢNG	GIÁ CÔNG BỐ	GIÁ GIẢM (30/12-30/1)
20%	GIÁ NGÀY LỄ, TẾT	SỐ KHÁCH

Deluxe Double	07
	950.000	750.000	900.000	02
Deluxe Triple	07
	1.500.000	950.000	1.450.000	04
Luxury City/ Lake	08
	1.000.000	800.000	1.000.000	02
Sei Ka Suite City/Sea View	14
	1.800.000	1.100.000	1.600.000	04
Phụ Thu Thêm khách		250.000	220.000	250.000	

* Quy Cách Giường phòng:
- Phòng tiêu chuẩn dành cho 02 khách/phòng và theo bảng giá phòng niên yết. 
- Phòng Double (1g x 1,8m); phòng Luxury(1g – 1,8m); Phòng Triple (2g x 1,8m);  phòng suite (2g x 2.2m).
- Diện tích phòng từ 25m – 55m vuông.

* Mức giá trên đã bao gồm:
- Nước uống khi nhận phòng
- 5% phí phục vụ và 10% thuế Giá Trị Gia Tăng.
- Miễn phí sử dụng Wi-fi.
- Hoa tươi trong phòng.
- Trà, cà phê và một chai nước suối 330 ml cho mỗi khách

* Quy định đối với trẻ em:
- Tối đa 02 trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi ở chung phòng với người lớn được miễn phí tiền phòng.
-  Từ 06 – 10 tuổi ở chung phòng với người lớn, phụ thu thêm khách (150.00 VNĐ/người).
-  Từ 11 tuổi trở lên ở chung phòng với người lớn, phụ thu thêm khách (200.000VNĐ/người). 

* Thời gian nhận & trả phòng:
- Nhận phòng: 14 giờ. (Qúy khách có thể nhận phòng sớm khi khách sạn còn phòng trống)
- Trả phòng: 12 giờ trưa.
- Quý khách có thể nhận phòng sớm khi khách sạn còn trống phòng.
- Trả phòng trễ sau 12:00, phụ thu 10% giá phòng/giờ.
- Trả phòng trễ sau 17:00, thanh toán 100% giá phòng.

* Quy tắc chung:
- Quý khách vui lòng mang theo giấy tờ tùy thân (CMND hoặc GPLX hoặc Hộ Chiếu) để làm thủ tục đăng ký khách.
- Mọi thông tin báo hủy, vui lòng báo trước 05 ngày bằng e-mail hoặc điện thoại. Báo sau 05 ngày, tính phí hủy 100% tiền phòng đêm đầu tiên.
Rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp đoàn khách của Quý Khách tại Sei Ka Hotel!
Thanks & Best regards,

Quý Khách vui lòng gửi booking đặt phòng trực tiếp cho chúng tôi sớm nhất để có giá tốt hơn: 

         Thông Tin Liên Hệ: 
          Sales Executive
        Sei ka hotel
Add:  Ngã Tư Võ Thị Sáu, P. Thắng Tam, TP. Vũng Tàu
Tel  : 0643500460
Hotline: 0933.842.368 (Trọng xuân)
Email: seikahotelvungtau@gmail.com

            Trân trọng kính chào !

----------

